

The Strange Maths of Tesla’s $500/month Model S - hojoff79
http://blogs.wsj.com/corporate-intelligence/2013/04/02/the-strange-maths-of-teslas-500month-model-s/

======
hojoff79
The interesting point to the article is that under the assumptions which most
Americans would use (and I agree with the author's assumptions in this
regard), the 85kWh Model S ends up costing about $940 / month

